# Running duct in open web joists



## craigroyse (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm trying to figure out how the best way is the run the ductwork in an open web joist system? It's the joists made of 2x4's. I'm trying to figure out how to do the return because on a normal floor joist (2x10) I just pan the joist and move on. I've never done a house with this web joists system. Any help with pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## hobie52 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have used fanfold cut to fit and stapled to the 2x4s and then pan the bottom of the joist cavity.


----------



## craigroyse (Jul 20, 2011)

After looking at the job, the electrician has already ran all his wire and they are just sitting on the bottom 2x4 of the web joist


----------



## hobie52 (Apr 15, 2011)

Just cut and fit the fanfoldaround the wires and or plumbing and then seal around them with thumb gum or some type of caulk


----------

